# New Netflix app



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure the majority of you are aware of this (I was not) but I am going to share info anyway.

I decided to go back to Gingerbread tonight after the new radio leak, and noticed that my Netflix app was not working. It would state that there was an update, I would click OK and it would not be able to connect to download. This was just an ongoing cycle. After a quick Google search I found the solution HERE.

The apk was just the beginning of the minor headache. Running Das Bamf 2.0 beta 5 Netflix is installed as a system app. What i had to do was go into settings>applications and clear data. Then go into Root Explorer (mount as R/W) and navigate to system/app and delete the original Netflix.apk. After the Netflix app is deleted reboot your device and install new NETFLIX.APK from sd card.
Also if you still have the disable Netflix device check on your sd card you will need to delete that before you install.

I hope this helps out other noobs like me.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this...I plan on going back to GB as soon as the next BAMF comes out, so if this isn't in there already, I will grab this.


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for this. I received the error and was unable to re-load a working version of Netflix. I have recently switched to CM7 and is running perfectly. I am sure this will be a great fix for those who are unaware. Thanks again!


----------

